# Tooth Pain



## debodun (Oct 16, 2016)

The first upper left molar is bothering me. Especially when I put something cold in my mouth it's like biting on aluminum foil. When I chew something hard, there is a sharp shooting pain, so now I just chew food on the right side. I've mentioned it several times to my dentist, but she said she can't see anything wrong on the exterior of the tooth and the x-ray looks good. She suggested I try a desensitizing toothpaste. I've been using the toothpaste for 6 weeks now and I think the tooth is actually worse - even if I inhale through my mouth it hurts. Now the dentist is saying I may need root canal, which is a service she doesn't provide. If the x-ray looks good, why would she say that? 

This morning I had a mouthful of slightly warmer than room temperature tea and that tooth had been mildly throbbing ever since. A second opinion indicated?


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes, definitely get a second opinion from another dentist. That's the first time I've heard of a dentist who doesn't do root canals.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2016)

Having lived my whole adult life with some sort of tooth pain.. I now have full dentures... Despite the problem denture cause, and there is no denying they are not as good as real teeth.. BUT, if your "real teeth" are causing misery and are not healthy.. what good are they?..   My dentures have given me blissful relief.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 16, 2016)

A tooth nerve can become damaged without being infected, say from trauma or grinding your teeth.  That kind of damage doesn't always show up on an X-ray.   The newer techniques for root canals use fancy equipment.  No more poke and ouch techniques.  Many dentists don't do root canals.  Two of my previous dentists didn't.  They both referred me to another dentist, or a specialist (with the new equipment).


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 16, 2016)

If a dentist is O.K. with letting a patient leave the office _in pain, _and not offering any kind of solution, then I'd suggest that it's time to look for a new provider.


----------



## Victor (Oct 16, 2016)

Get another opinion. A nerve in the tooth is causing the pain.

I have had tooth problems ALL my life and constantly go to my dentist.

and that is what he would say. Meanwhile you can get an ointment at a
drug store like Walgreen's, as my dentist recommended to me.

It might only need a filling.


Find a dentist who will take the time with you...mine is so fast
that he overlooks potential dental problems.


----------



## Carla (Oct 16, 2016)

Our sinus cavity sits above our upper jaw, have you had any allergy-type symptoms recently? Maybe trying some OTC allergy med might help, if that's the case. Today everything is specialized so referring you to someone that does root canals is common. Do you clench or grind your teeth at night? Sometimes we are unaware of this without others telling us but that too can cause tooth pain. There are also something called trigger points--you can Google that as it will describe the location and how to relieve them. One is around the eye and the other, underneath the jaw. Drs and dentists might not tell you about that but they can occur in anyone, not just those with a chronic condition. Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2016)

Carla said:


> Our sinus cavity sits above our upper jaw, have you had any allergy-type symptoms recently?



This had been going on for years, so I don't think it's allergy related. It's just flared up again this week.



Victor said:


> Find a dentist who will take the time with you...mine is so fast
> that he overlooks potential dental problems.



I know what you mean. I am seldom at my dentist more than 15 minutes and that includes the hygienist cleaning.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2016)

try walmart express dentistry.  15 teeth or less!


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2016)

what time did it start hurting ?  i bet it was tooth hurty .   lol


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> what time did it start hurting ?  i bet it was tooth hurty .   lol




Ha!


----------



## oldman (Oct 16, 2016)

I had similar pain on both sides in the back. I had the bottom back two teeth on both sides removed and had implants put in. I don't recommend implants only because they are "painfully" expensive and it took me almost six months to complete the job. Originally, my dentist gave me two choices; root canals or implants. I went with the latter just to be different. Most dental plans claim that implants are cosmetic and won't pay dime one towards them. That's what happened to me. I had to pay the whole bill myself.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 16, 2016)

i had 6 implants put in 7 years ago . i rejected 3 and just paid to have 3 more put in . i spent about 40k in total  for both times . i feel your pocket pain


----------



## maplebeez (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm suffering with pain from a tooth that needs filled, my messages to the office were not returned for days & today I learn the dentist is away golfing (there's nobody on call for him)... the staff suggested home remedies for relieving the pain, but the soonest appointment they have is in two weeks!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2016)

oldman said:


> I had similar pain on both sides in the back. I had the bottom back two teeth on both sides removed and had implants put in. I don't recommend implants only because they are "painfully" expensive and it took me almost six months to complete the job. Originally, my dentist gave me two choices; root canals or implants. I went with the latter just to be different. Most dental plans claim that implants are cosmetic and won't pay dime one towards them. That's what happened to me. I had to pay the whole bill myself.




I was offered implants and refused..  I opted for traditional full dentures and I am not sorry.  they are not anywhere near has expensive and IMO more sanitary.. no rejection, no metal drilled down into your jawbone.. Most dental plans cover part of the cost.    Best of all, no pain. and if they do get uncomfortable at the end of the day.. Pop them out and put them in a cup with polident.  lol!


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 17, 2016)

i tried on the bottom to use a full denture . life sucked . no problems on the top but the jaw flexing and tongue moving on the bottom  while eating always required it to be reglued .


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 17, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> i had 6 implants put in 7 years ago . i rejected 3 and just paid to have 3 more put in ....



Sorry to hear that mathjak.  Did anyone come up with an explanation why they were rejected?  How long did you have them before they failed?  I'm interested because I just had implants.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 17, 2016)

they rejected a piece at a time over 7 years . it could be because i turned out to be diabetic down the road. now i am at prediabetic levels and the new implants today are a fraction of the size of the older ones . these smaller implants tend to reject less .


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for replying, mathjak.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2016)

That tooth I posted about just broke in half while I was eating lunch. Called dentist and was informed that she had already left the office for the day. OMG - even before 2 PM? The soonest she could see me is tomorrow afternoon - 24 hours. I asked the receptionist if there was anything I could do in the meantime and she said "No, not really."


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 28, 2016)

I use sensitivity toothpaste, but I don't actually brush with it.

I put a dab on the tip of my tongue, give it several seconds to warm up (don't want to touch a sensitive tooth with cold toothpaste) then use my tongue to spread it directly over the sensitive spot. 

Works pretty good, too.


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2016)

Okay...the dentist gave me 2 options - have the tooth extracted or just leave it. She said that now that half the tooth broke off, there only about 15% "real" enamel remaining, it's mostly an old filling - not a candidate for root canal or a crown. She added that if I opted for extraction, she would refer me to a dental surgeon since it is a large brittle tooth, and because when it broke, it went below the gum. 

I had her grind down the edge where it broke and smooth it off as best she could - it still feels rough and it's very sensitive to hot & cold - even if I open my mouth, there's a twinge in that tooth. I'll wait a few days and see how it feels - I still have the option of having it pulled. Just for today's office visit - $117.


----------

